# Bullet forensics question



## mtn.shooter (Apr 5, 2010)

To keep this short. A super popular dog walk that I do all the time is 1.7 miles one way and ends up at the shooting range. Popular place. Recently I found an area about half way that is loaded w/ .45 bullets. Strange part is, only the bullet, no casing. Bullets are in perfect shape except the minor longitudinal scratches from ejection from the jacket. I have now found about 15 of them in a 1/4 mile radius (probably smaller). No other casing, other bullets...nothing. One one surmise that these came from folks shooting straight up in the air? It`d probably hurt like heck to get hit in the head w/ one! It is also quite possible that my greenhorn is showing!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Is any part of your walk in a downrange direction from the shooting area? Maybe you're finding bullets that went over the protective berm that's meant to catch them. They'd be unmarked except for rifling, since they'd deform only if they'd gone through, or hit, something.
2. Is any part of your walk through an area which might be used, or might have been used, as a "jungle walk" shooting area? Maybe you're finding bullets that missed their intended targets.
3. If someone fired a shot up into the air, the bullet would show deformation from having hit the ground when it landed. That's probably not the answer.
4. How about visiting the shooting area, and asking questions?


----------



## mtn.shooter (Apr 5, 2010)

1. No the trail approaches quartering from the rear of the FL.
2. Definitely not that. The area is loaded w/ dog walkers so all shooting is limited to a 4 stand range.
3. That is what I am unsure of. One would think there would be some scuffs.
4. I will next time I am down ther.

5. I also find a fair amount of live rounds when I am shooting my bow or 9mm down there. Should you just leave them? Throw them away? I`d hate if one the neighbor kids got ahold of one and messed around w/ it.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

mtn.shooter said:


> 5. I also find a fair amount of live rounds when I am shooting my bow or 9mm down there. Should you just leave them? Throw them away? I`d hate if one the neighbor kids got ahold of one and messed around w/ it.


If they don't appear to be reloaded or damaged (if they are not bright/shiny, there is a good chance they have been there a while), I would feel inclined to dispose of them, through my gun.

Stay safe out there, sounds kind of scary to me with all the fired rounds on a walking trail.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you're finding discarded live rounds, I most certainly think that you should talk to the shooting-range people.
Loaded ammunition is not terribly dangerous, but leaving it laying around is extremely irresponsible.

I wouldn't fire pick-up ammunition unless it were some sort of terrible emergency. You would have no idea of the competence of the person who loaded it.
Maybe it was discarded because it was found to have been loaded to dangerous pressures, and could blow up a gun.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

My guess would be related to snow removal, if that is applicable in your area (not sure how far North we're talking about, here). When people shoot at an outdoor range in the wintertime, accidentally dropped live rounds often disappear into the snow near their feet. If a bullet is fired into a snowdrift, it can often be recovered with almost no visible damage other than rifling marks. If the range is subjected to snowfall, and they clear the snow from the firing line area and/or a path downrange, they have to dump it somewhere. I think you found where they dump the snow, along with some of the other items that end up buried in it.


----------



## mtn.shooter (Apr 5, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you're finding discarded live rounds, I most certainly think that you should talk to the shooting-range people.
> Loaded ammunition is not terribly dangerous, but leaving it laying around is extremely irresponsible.
> 
> I wouldn't fire pick-up ammunition unless it were some sort of terrible emergency. You would have no idea of the competence of the person who loaded it.
> Maybe it was discarded because it was found to have been loaded to dangerous pressures, and could blow up a gun.


I agree wholeheartedly w/ the irresponsible part. This 4 stand range is just an unattended spot on Forest Service land just outside of town limits. This is the type of crowd that likes to bring their own targets...you know like computer monitors, old washing machines, Coors bottles etc. There are enough responsible users that we keep the place pretty tidy. One clean in spring, one in fall.
Back on subject. This area is completely inaccessible by vehicle from first snow until thaw. No biggie, I just thought it a bit mysterious and might be fun to speculate about. Perhaps I am just too bored what with all the snow and rain.
All bullets are identical and unscathed.
No other bullets, casings, shells etc. w/in a 1/4 mile...that I could find and I did look.
No snow plowing or dumping occurs w/in 1/4 mile of this area.
The range is a solid 1/4 mile from bullet finds.
Well, maybe it was just "Mr. Mustard in the Library w/ a wrench"...so to speak.
I still think it is some yahoo doing his best drunken cowboy act and shooting straight up.


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

A popular walkway in the country? I'd guess someone just tossed them there, using them for slingshot weights, or some absurd, illogical reason. Probably kids.


----------

